# Buying a horse from auction (feedlot)



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has bought a horse at the feedlot auctions such as Camelot. Do you need to make the transportation and quarantine arrangements before and how would you coordinate it all. Any stories or information anyone had would be very much appreciated. Its an avenue I am thinking about taking and I would love input, good and bad.

Thank you.


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there!

I know tons of happy adoption stories or auction 'saves' buying horses off feedlots. In this day and age a lot of people are dumping horses because they can't afford to feed them.

There's a great group on facebook (probably quite a few) that have a great website filled with success stories of adopting feedlot horses. I often contribute to the 'bail' of such horses sending 10-50 bucks when someone offers a home but needs help raising the auction price. 

Here's one of their websites. Click on the available horses (That have been evaluated as good adoption candidates) and their success stories. Also look at their bulletin board for the HUNDREDS of saved horses. 

Rebels Equine Sales

Their facebook page also has a lot of 'checkins' on horses a year + after adoption, pictures of first horseshoes, trail rides, etc. Its all very heartwarming. The great thing about the lot these guys save off of in Wa state is that the lot owner lets prepurchase vet checks happen too.

Here's some facebook additional info for your surfing pleasure:

Rebel's Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/142328211252/


Another Sunrise Fundraising Site: Another Sunrise Equine Fundraising Network | Facebook

These people will help you fundraise (Sharing on facebook, calling friends, etc and give you the info to set up stuff like paypal accounts or help you get funding just by word of mouth) to raise a horse's bail price or auction fee. This one helps all sorts, but many auction sites have facebook supporters just for this info.

I watched six fabulous geldings, including two white arabs who were endurance horses get sold off the lot this week for 600-700 apiece and were absolutely fabulous horses with years left in them.

Currently they are fundraising hot and heavy for Azuza who's almost got her $800 bail raised. She needs to finish fundraising tonight because the kill truck comes tomorrow and if they don't have the rest of the money the Feedlot owner puts them on the truck.

Its a really good thing to do, to adopt a horse out of the horrors of slaughter. If you have the means and can get a good evaluation on a horse you want to adopt so you know what your getting into, please don't hesitate. None of our hoofed friends deserve an end like these slaughterbound horses get.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

*buying a horse from auction (feedlot)*

Thank you Centaur for the insight and links. I hate thinking that some of these horses last thoughts are that a human let them down. We need to do better with how we treat animals, all animals. 

I'm on the east coast, New York, so I am busily doing internet searches to find resources in this area. I would also like to find out what I have to do in making the correct arrangements.

Thank you for your post and for helping the horses.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

we use to go to the auctions every other weekend when I was younger. we would look them over, see what caught our eye and when they came through if they hit a racking lick we would buy them.. then the next day we would see what we had.. I was always amazed at how many good horses we pulled out.. we were particular, no studs and we would kind of mess with them in the pens prior to see if how manageable they were.. its hit or miss but sometimes worth a shot.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I got my gelding from Rebels before they were named Rebels and I have to say he is the most gentle tb ex rave horse I've encountered and he was only 5 when I got him.
Goodluck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Camelot has a facebook page there's a lot of new horses on there from Camelot that need a home. I think their put up every wednesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Camelot is on my Facebook and I enjoy watching all the new arrivals. They also have albums with the adopted horses so you can see how came and who found a good home. Here is their page

https://www.facebook.com/CamelotHorseWeekly?ref=ts


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

My boy came from Camelot but I got him from a broker who bought him and only had him for a few weeks. It's hit or miss so if you go take someone with lots of knowledge with you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would second taking someone with knowledge with you. I know a few horses (and mules) that have come out of camelot and are sweet as pie. I also knew one that was a large draft and had a nasty bolting problem. That horse dragged its owner around a number of times. It could not be caught, would rear and slam people with its head and bolted. The story was that it had been used for logging. So, it knew how to pull and did not stop or respect people. It also had a large tumor on its face and lameness issues. They pulled it out of the "kill pen" only to euthanize it a year later because it was so dangerous to be around. I know its harsh to say but some horses are in the kill pen for a reason and thats because they are dangerous to be around. Take and experienced person with you or evaluate the horse before falling in love. Good luck! You can meet some great ones that fell on hard times.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent advice Rookie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Camelot has a very nice gelding for sale right now. If I needed a kids horse, he would be a good one.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ yes omg the black 14 hand gelding! I want so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i bought from camelot auction last november. you have to pay and arrange for transportation and qt. i was lucky i transported and was able to qt at my farm. not everyone is so lucky. 

there should be a link on the camelot facebook page where everyone can arrange for both and generally get the price reduced because they will transport multiple horses at once going in the same direction. 

also if you personally go to pick up and check the horse make sure you have the right coggins test and paperwork. they handed my paperwork for a mare when i got a gelding... so sometimes the paperork doesnt add up. :/

otherwise i lucked out my arab gelding is the sweetest boy in the world!! he cant seem to keep weight on but other then that he is a darling.

if you go to buy from them sight unseen as most do make sure you have a vet ready to check him out once he gets to your property/boarding barn. you want to get everything redone, coggins, shots, fecal test for worms, full body exam, floating etc to make sure he is good health and has no isssues before you start throwing a ton of money into him. also before purchasing have someone experienced look at the photos they have on fb showing the horse maybe they can find faults before you even buy him. also if you have someone knowledgable i would have them call to discuss the horse with them so they can get the facts directly. then if you think its a good idea you can call back and buy him.
if you go there to look at the horses bring someone with you!

goodluck


----------

